# Perm burn out on weed [***?..]



## Vengeance (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello, I was just wondering if it is possible to get permenetly 'burnt out' on weed? Some of my friends told me its possible if you smoke a lot :S... Is this true?


----------



## Insane (Jun 8, 2006)

Smoke an oz. of weed in an hour, then come back and tell us what you think..lol


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 11, 2006)

You are burned out for as long as the thc is in ur system... pot doesn't make u permanently stupid.

You kill more braincells in a night of binge drinking than you do smoking pot heavily for 30-40 years.

www.drugwarfacts.org


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

*I have been smoking bud for 25 years. Been smoking it on a daily basis everyday for the last 10 years. Let me be the first to say that weed has not burnt me out.  *


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 12, 2006)

And you could try a month break of weed, to clear your system, then your tolerance will go down... But that is a last resort.


----------



## cRod (Jun 18, 2006)

Vengeance said:
			
		

> Hello, I was just wondering if it is possible to get permenetly 'burnt out' on weed? Some of my friends told me its possible if you smoke a lot :S... Is this true?


 
  no.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

What would we do without you TBG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

RossAlexander said:
			
		

> What would we do without you TBG!


*What do you mean by this? If you don't mind please explain yourself.  *


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

i was just saying you're cool man. i love when people say things like they've been smoking everyday for 10 years or something..i've been smoking everyday for about 3 years now. it has just made my entire life so much better. definitley wasn't a put-down.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*It's all good. It just seemed strange. *


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

oh haha i see


----------

